# pronunciació 'o'



## Novasky

Por favor quien sabe en catalan la pronunciación de conjunción o es [o] o   . Por que he visto que o es la conjunción atona, entonces hay que pronunciar como  ??


----------



## Agró

Novasky said:


> Por favor quien sabe en catalan la pronunciación de conjunción o es [o] o   . Por que he visto que o es la conjunción atona, entonces hay que pronunciar como  ??



*Fon*.: */ɔ̞/* (en tots els dialectes, quan es pronuncia amb força); */o/* (quan es pronuncia relaxada; en aquest cas, en el català oriental arriba a pronunciar-se */u/*).
(¿Hace falta que te traduzca esto?)


----------



## ernest_

Aunque sea átona no se neutraliza, por tanto es /o/ en todos los contextos. Personalmente, nunca he escuchado /u/, aunque es posible que exista en alguna parte.


----------



## Dymn

A veces escucho /u/, muy de vez en cuando y sobre todo con gente mayor, y yo de hecho lo pronuncio así en _més o menys_, pero para todo lo demás, es /o/. Lo de pronunciarlo abierto será en contextos muy enfáticos, no es lo habitual.


----------



## tenienteramires

En occidental normalment sona [o], però al tortosí pot sonar també /u/ quan va entre números (dos /u/ tres) i en alguna expressió com "mes /u/ menos (menys)".


----------



## Novasky

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes. I també vull demanar, els possessius antics són àtons, llavors es pronuncien com: mon  /mun/, sos  /sus/, tos  /tus/...?


----------



## Agró

Novasky said:


> Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes. I també vull demanar, els possessius antics són àtons, llavors es pronuncien com: mon  /mun/, sos  /sus/, tos  /tus/...?


*DCVB:
MON (pl. mos), MA*
Fon.:—a) Forma masculina: mun (pir-or., or., men., eiv.); mon (occ., val., mall.).—b) Forma femenina: mə (pir-or., or., bal.); ma (occ., val.). En la pronúncia dialectal, es diu _mu mare _en lloc de _ma mare _(mall., men.), per analogia de la forma masculina _mun _de _mon pare._
*SON (pl. sos), SA (pl. ses)*
Fon.: sun (pir-or., or., men., eiv.); son (occ., val., mall.); davant el mot _pare, _es pronuncia sum o som, per assimilació consonàntica.
    Var. form. ant.: _so _(usat en Jaume I Cròn. 495 davant mots castellans de parentesc: Don Alfonso de Molina, so tio, e so ermano don Felip; usat també en un document rossellonès: Ab En Johan so nebot, doc. a. 1308, ap. RLR, viii, 49).
    Var. form. pl.: la forma de plural masculí normal és _sos, _però en el dialecte valencià s'usa també la forma _sons._
*TON (pl. tos), TA (pl. tes)*
Fon.: tun (pir-or., or., men., eiv.); ton (occ., val., mall.); davant el mot _pare, _es pronuncia tum o tom, per assimilació consonàntica.


----------



## Dymn

Novasky said:


> I també vull demanar, els possessius antics són àtons, llavors es pronuncien com: mon /mun/, sos /sus/, tos /tus/...?


Sí, amb /u/.



Agró said:


> però en el dialecte valencià s'usa també la forma _sons._


No sé perquè diu en dialecte valencià, jo a Catalunya no he sentit mai les formes sense n, sempre _mons, tons, sons_.


----------



## Agró

Dymn said:


> No sé perquè diu en dialecte valencià, jo a Catalunya no he sentit mai les formes sense n, sempre _mons, tons, sons_.


Home, mai, mai... Potser ha esdevingut antic o residual:
A la casa de mos pares... - Endrets - Geografia Literària dels Països Catalans
Gramàtica essencial de la llengua catalana - Institut d'Estudis Catalans
Una enquesta, si més no curiosa:
[enquesta] Mon-vs-el meu (possessius)


----------



## Dymn

No dic que no es diguin, perquè no puc afirmar més enllà de la meva experiència. _"Mos" _és la forma tradicional per tant és possible trobar-la en contextos literaris sense que sigui com ho diu l'autor en la vida quotidiana.

En aquest fil els dos que diuen "_mos_" (i que ho han sentit sempre així) són valencians. Els catalans (o els testimonis que s'aporten) de diversos punts de Catalunya diuen "_mons_". Per això m'ha estranyat que precisament es marqui "_mons_" com a forma valenciana.



			
				Gramàtica essencial de la llengua catalana said:
			
		

> Les formes del plural dels possessius àtons (_mos pares_, _tes filles_,_ ses germanes_) poden ser considerades residuals.


Això m'ha fet gràcia... És clar que "_mos_" és residual a Catalunya, però perquè diem "_mons_"


----------



## Tin

A Mallorca la conjunció _o_ es pronuncia sempre o oberta.


----------

